# Bild von einer Wärmebildkamera



## Phantome (29. Dezember 2001)

Hi leutz,
ich muss euch erstmal was zu meienr Person erzählen. Bis ich meine Ausbildung anfing, hatte ich viel zeit um was in Photoshop zu machen. So ca.6 Monate habe ich fast nix mehr gemacht, ich hatte einfach keine Zeit mehr dafür. Aber jetzt wieder.
Also nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich muss für ein bild wissen wie ich eine Wärmebildkamera, davon ein Bild mache.
Ich habe ein normales Foto dass so umgesetzt werden muss.
Ich komme da nicht ganz weiter, bitte helft mir


----------



## Tim C. (29. Dezember 2001)

mmm, mit einfachen filtern dürfte das nicht zu lösen sein, ganz einfach darum, da ein normales bild ja nichts von den konturen eines wärmebildes hat. 
Also bleibt dir wohl nur eins, wärmebilder suchen, gucken, wie die aufgebaut sind, halt (wenn es sich um menschen handelt) irgendwie was über die wärmezonen eines menschen rausfinden, und dann probieren freihand, mit geringerer ebenendeckkraft das über das bild zu malen.

ne andere lösung sehe ich da nicht


----------



## Hyper Active (29. Dezember 2001)

Stimmt, ein normales Fotos und ein Wärmebild stellen doch ganz andere Dinge dar.

Das normale Foto stellt die Welt so dar, wie wir sie sehen. Das heißt, man sieht Konturen, Schattierungen usw.

Ein Wärmebild zeigt die Temperatur der aufgenommenen Objekte. Ziehl ist unter anderem lebende von toten Objekten zu unterscheiden (benutzt z.B. die Polizei bei Suchaktionen bei Nacht.)

Ein Filter kann dir nicht helfen, weil der Computer ja nicht weiß, wie warm die fotografierten Objekte an welchen Stellen sind.


----------



## dPo2000 (29. Dezember 2001)

ihr habt schon recht, aber ist es so schwer ? ich stelle mir grad so ein wärmebild vor... (hab grad keins zur hand *gG+) und im wesentlichen sind es ja nur die konturen der objekte. der "inhalt" der objekte wird dann durch verschiedene farbabstufungen von blau bis rot dargestellt. wenn er also ein foto von einem haus nimmt, den kontrast erhöht und dann ein wenig mit blau und rot rummalt (Achtung: UNTERTREIBUNG :] ) könnte doch schon ein ganz ansehnliches wärmebild rauskommen. wie warm das haus war (bzw. teile des hauses) weiß ja niemand  ... probier einfach ein wenig :]

MfG
dPo


----------



## Chilli (30. Dezember 2001)

ich persönlich stell mir das auch nicht so schwer vor denn wenn man jetzt z.b. ein wärmebild von einem menschen haben will weiss man ja in etwa wo du stelleb sind die am meisten betont werden müssen und wo nicht (zumindestens inetwa)


----------



## Psyclic (30. Dezember 2001)

also welche wärmebildkamera meinste denn ? eher die von predator oder die von den rtl-II bullen ?


----------



## Phantome (30. Dezember 2001)

*Danke schonmal*

Erstmal danke leute,
aber das ich es nicht mit nem einfachen Filter machen kann war mir schon klar, aber es soll natärliuch realistisch aussehen. Mit dme Kontrast hab ich auch schon herausgefunden mittlwerweile, aber das auf nem Foto gut hinzubekommen ist nicht einfahc da braucht man Fingerspitzen Gefühl für und Zeit.
Aber ich werd mich mal drum kümmern was anständiges herzuzaubern 

by Phantome


----------



## Tim C. (30. Dezember 2001)

mmm, mir kommt da grade ne idee, wenn du echt nur sone dolle rtl2-cops wärmebildkamera haben willst, dann is das einfach so, das mänchen inner landschaft markieren, also seine konturen und aufhellen den rest abdunkeln.
aber diese blau bis rot wärmebilder, da würd ich echt ma gucken wie so die wärmezonen liegen


----------



## Parax (28. Januar 2002)

Also diese bunten Bilder könnte man von den Farben her höchstens erraten, aber man weiss ja ungefähr wo was "warm" ist  !
DIese RTL 2 Wärmekameras sind nicht so schwer, das müsste man durch einfaches monochrom und diesem bloom Effekt hinbekommen.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (28. Januar 2002)

*Nik-Filter for free*

Also,

da gab's in der Mai-2000-Ausgabe von ComputerFoto so 'nen kostenlosen Nik-Infra-Red-Camera-Filter.

Leider zu groß zum Uploaden.

Wer interessiert ist, mail me ...

bin_zu_erreichen@gmx.de


----------

